# Changing Wheel Bolt / Stud



## JoelM (May 18, 2006)

Hello everyone. 

I have a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE. I need to change one of the wheel bolts from the front passenger side.

I went to Advance Auto Parts and bought a new wheel bolt and nut.

Wheel Bolt part #: 98353.1
Wheel nut part #: 98960.1

My question is, how do I take out the wheel bolt? Do I just hammer it out? If I hammer it out wouldn't I damage the wheel alignment? How do I get the new bolt in?

I think that I would have to remove the whole disk, if so, how do I go about doing that? What type of tools will I need? 

Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I used a brass hammer to knock them out. You can also just lightly thread the lug nut back on and hammer it out that way. To re-install the new stud I used an air impact. I put the stud in place, placed a socket over the stud (allowing the stud to protrude through the end of the socket) I then put the lug nut on so that it seated against the socket and hit it with the impact. This took all of 1 minute and worked great!


----------



## JoelM (May 18, 2006)

Sounds good. I will give it a try.

Thanks.


----------



## unbelievableny (Mar 12, 2006)

Changing a front wheel stud on a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE Unfortunately is not as easy AND QUICK as most people believe it is
If you have the automatic transmission model with non abs brakes rest assured you WILL NOT be able to remove any of the front broken wheel studs or whats left of of THEM on that model year while the hub is still on the car BECAUSE there is nO ROOM TO KNOCK OUT THE STUD WHILE THE HUB IS STILL ON THE CAR


----------

